# Creating a planted aquarium



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok guys I've decided that I wanted to turn my tank into a planted one. This is my first time doing this so my knowledge of this is 0. My current set up is a 95 litre tank, a sun glo 20watt light, a marina s20 filter that has carbon pads, and my gravel is course white rocks. I'm basically asking for a list of things I need to buy and what I have to do etc. thanks in advance !


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Assuming you're going for low-tech, low-light plants, the main thing you need is some liquid carbon - easycarbo is a popular brand or there's a few others out there. You dose it daily to provide the CO2 the plants need to grow.

Other useful additions for a healthy planted tank are liquid ferts and substrate capsules. Substrate capsules are particularly useful for stem plants, and eliminate the need for a specialist planting substrate under the gravel. I get mine from Aquarium Plant Food - they also do liquid carbon and liquid ferts.

All-in-one liquid ferts are the easiest, but if you have high nitrate in your tap water, like I do, they can push your nitrate levels up even further, so it might be worth dosing the individual components instead - this is called EI and it's not as complicated as it sounds! If you want to go down this route, let myself or one of the others know and we'll post some more info 

Finally, websites such as Aquarium Plants UK Specialists | Live Aquatic Tropical Fish Tank Plants do value packs of beginners' plants which are great for getting started 

Hope that helps!


----------



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help ! I'm definitely going down the adding carbon route as I cannot afford a co2 system. I plan to go low lighting needs, but I am going to change my bulb anyway as I currently have only a 20watt sunglo. Once I get my light sorted I'm going to buy some substrate and some gravel to go on top. I currently have course white stones as gravel so I assume these need to be changed for he plants to grow better?? But so,e more info would be great if you's have the time  thanks !


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Lampspecs are good for light tubes/bulbs. Is it a T5 or a T8?

I've not tried planting in gravel, but believe it can be done without any problems! Personally I prefer sand though, as it's easier to keep clean, and for bottom dwelling fish such as corys it's a requirement! With either sand or gravel though, you can use the substrate capsules like I mentioned, which is simpler and cheaper than having a planting substrate.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've just fully planted my two aquariums which are both gravel based. I have a fully stocked aquarium fish wise, so opted for something called TNC lite, which provides all the nutrients minus the nitrate and phosphate (because I have a large fish population and they will provide those, you can get TNC complete with nitrate and phosphate included). I chose all easy beginners plants that will survive/grow without additional CO2, so I suggest you do something similar, or otherwise so as Naomi suggested and add liquid carbon in addition to other nutrients.

That aquarium gardens website really is a good one. If you go onto the tropical fish forums (Tropical Fish Forums UK) there is a whole section of the forum dedicated to aquarium gardens itself so you can ask the staff rep anything you need to know. And get a discount for being a TFF member if you actually go and buy something.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The TFF boards also have a section for the Aquarium Plant Food site I linked to earlier. Again they have a discount for TFF members, and the guy who owns APF (Johnny) will answer any questions relating to ferts and dosing etc.

From personal experience I'd recommend using liquid carbon even with the easiest beginners' plants - mine are so much healthier since I started adding it. I'd say it's even more important than ferts. It also kills algae, which is a bonus!


----------



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys ! I think I'm going to get tetra plant complete substrate and then go with manado on top. I currently have only 7 small fish in a 100 litre tank so if I don't add anymore for a while the nitrate levels should stay steady, I also plan to chamber the water while planting so this would help. Just out of interest how do you clean your tank then I only have a gravel cleaner, do you do the same thing but just don't suck up any of the substrate??


----------



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Also with regard to my light it's a t8 sunglo 20 watt. I am going to replace it with something that is suitable for low-medium light requirement plants. Any suggestions ??


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

Water lilies, Nuphar Advenum, Caltha Palustris Alba, Brandy Bottle - Nuphar Luteum and Water Hawthorn are some good choice of plant to beautify aquarium, pond.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Naomi - I had completely forgotten about the liquid carbon until you mentioned it, looks like i'm going to be going shopping again... Handy to know about the plant food website too.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I have T8s and was recommended this as being the best for plant growth: Oceanic Light It shows off the fish's colours very well, too 

With regard to cleaning, I use the same gravel vac thingy but sort of hover it an inch or so above the sand - the dirt gets picked up but the sand is heavier so doesn't move unless the syphon is practically touching it. It's a lot easier than I thought it would be! And the dirt doesn't drift between particles and get stuck, like it does with gravel. I also have corys who help out with the cleaning  And Malaysian trumpet snails which turn the sand over to avoid any gas build-up


----------

